# Tsk tsk - very disappointing



## baglimit (23 October 2004)

my 1st visit here, looking looking - cant find any mention of the stock of the year, hopefully - NMS - check it out folks - very few shopping days to go now....maersk r on 2 them.


----------



## Porper (24 October 2004)

Baglimit

There is more chance of you selling snow to an Eskimo than succesfully ramping a stock on here, so I wouldn't waste my time if I were you.


----------



## baglimit (25 October 2004)

y do u degrade me pawpaw - i aint a ramper, just a confused lil person cos so few see what i can (& did) with this stock 4 months ago - so i bort nms at 14c, nmso at 6c, and i have watched them have 2 surges so far - and the next will be its making - remember i said maersk - that lil danish shipping mob - listen, observe, ignore - whatever, its your choice - BUT AT LEAST RESEARCH !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tech/a (26 October 2004)

Hindsite analysis----100% accurate.

Your post would have been more impressive 4 mths ago.

We will see how impressive it is in 4 mths.
See chart notes.

Think youd have had a better response had you given
some explaination rather than pumping up your own tyres!


----------



## stefan (26 October 2004)

> y do u degrade me pawpaw - i aint a ramper, just a confused lil person cos so few see what i can (& did) with this stock 4 months ago



Watch your tone, baglimit. Nobody cares what you did with this stock 4 months ago. If you want to participate in this forum you better come up with something a bit more substantial than this. If you have something to add, feel free to do so in an appropriate way. If you're such a lil person because so few see what a great trader you are, then you may advertise one of those trading seminars where you can go on all evening about your glorious performances. If you post the way you did, then the replies won't get any better than what you got. Complaining afterwards won't help you much. Maybe next time have a think or two before you click that Submit button.

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## baglimit (28 October 2004)

tech & stefan & others interested - as my 1st post said, i'm new here, 4 mths ago i didnt know this existed. i'm not into providing you or anyone else with any high class razzle dazzle regarding a stock, whether i like the stock or not. NMS is simply something i took an interest in, have watched it progress to this point, and believe from my 'readings' that they have a hell of a great journey ahead. read ann's, look at their technology, search the web for problems with current underwater welding techniques, and hopefully you and others will see what i see - daytraders and the like wont look until it launches in the next year or so - but any long term folks out there should see an opportunity - having researched it first. NMS just fascinates me how it continues to trade in such small numbers. after recent 'adipec' conference middle east coy's are sniffing around, and maersk has had a face to face with them. happy hunting.


----------



## stefan (29 October 2004)

baglimit,
Now you're talking.  You won't get hammered posting something like that and it's much more interesting to read. 

Happy trading

Stefan


----------



## Jett_Star (29 October 2004)

:newbie: 

Welcome.  For your first thread you have done well ...you've already learnt about the true spirit of this board.


----------



## RichKid (30 October 2004)

Stefan, I reckon you'll make a good bouncer! Just sus out all the newcomers and we'll all be safe from rampers! 

Hope you enjoy these forums Baglimit.


----------



## baglimit (30 October 2004)

oh - NOW I GET IT - this aint a rampers room - its for real stock chat. sorry my previous experience is with morons by the truckload, and little hope of any REAL conversation.....but its clear now.
ok, having got that off my chest, for future reference, i need to be assured there are no wimps here who are against 'investing' in any stox cos they object to their practices - 'if its legal its allowed, so stop whining' will be my motto. i say this cos i am into TAH in such a huge way, thru 10 years of employee share plans since the float days (have since left). so please bare with me when i say things like 'TAH U LITTLE BEAUTY'. 
does anyone out there share my potentially beserk theory that fxj will continue to rise cos, amongst other things, & pls correct me if i'm wrong, that fxj r now the largest purely media stock on the asx, & with the departure of ncp, the funds will see fxj as their leader in the media field, and invest accordingly.
will clh & mrl ever recover from their doldrums ??
and have any of the 'contributors' here as yet researched nms ??

'hey, u have a nice day, ok'


----------



## Porper (31 October 2004)

*oh - NOW I GET IT - this aint a rampers room - its for real stock chat*

Hello & welcome Baglimit,

You are absolutely correct in your quote above, that's what sets this forum apart from the rest, real people on here sharing the same interest and all willing to help each another.

I have had a quick look at Neptune Marine Services (NMS), and like a lot of small companies with a great product or service the big question is can the company market this service & technology?

They haven't been  forthcoming with loads of announcements with contracts recently, and looking at the charts although I am no expert I would say they are in a slight downtrend at the moment.I agree the technology is great, another high risk stock though which I don't need right now, maybe have another look in a few months.:dunno:


----------



## baglimit (1 November 2004)

well hello porper - good 2 c u had a look at least - yes very true, i'm just waiting for that magic ann to appear - all indications are its true & close - when is the query. time is 1 thing i have, and thats why i grabbed the nmso, with expiry date dec 2010 at 20c. anyone else prefer these type of options compared to normal shares ?? - this aint a ramp !!


----------



## RichKid (1 November 2004)

I'm not into NMS so I won't be into NMSO either but I do prefer co issued options to the stock itself as it normally gives more leverage, and if it's got a fair while before expiry (more like a warrant) then I prefer to buy in. BUT if the underlying stock isn't to my liking I wont buy into the derivatives. THe relatioship of the option to the stock price is also important as they do vary.


----------



## Porper (2 November 2004)

I also like options, I have some in New Zealand Oil & gas (NOGOC).At the moment the ratio is about 2:1, so leverage is a lot better, got to remember it works the other way too, ie when the heads are going down the options will lose you at least twice as much as a percentage.


----------



## baglimit (2 November 2004)

which is y they r good 4 speccies - smaller outlay required to have larger interest


----------



## baglimit (5 November 2004)

firstly i'd like to open by saying 'THIS IS NOT A RAMP'.
I'M SIMPLY GUIDING ANY INTERESTED FOLK TO THE FOLLOWING :
till the last few days, NMS had repeatedly set a base over the last few weeks of 23c, but it seems to have moved on from there now. there continues to be small but keen interest in the options, nmso.
buyers slowly keep coming into the lists, while sellers too keeping appearing, but generally in more 'speculative' price ranges, possibly after buying...dont know. an announcement from nms regarding their meeting with maersk is now due. they do advise they are slowly and carefully pursuing the middle east contacts made at recent adipec trade show. just read up on them, thats all i ask....cheerio.


----------



## Porper (8 November 2004)

Well Baglimit your nms had a bit of a spurt today, first contract with the military although a small one it does show faith with possibly more to come, I suppose depending on how good a job they make.

Definately worth following for a while.

They definately have the technology.:iagree:


----------



## baglimit (8 November 2004)

well thankyou 
a good day had by all nms holders.
lets face it, getting a 2 day job with the navy is just that - all going well a new long term customer.
i must say i did like the ramping in their announcement


----------



## Porper (16 November 2004)

Well guys I took the plunge & bought some NMSO this morning, they have had a good day today ( makes a change for me, usually when I buy a stock it  immediately goes down) :boy:

I have had a look  at the company to the best of my ability & it seems to have a niche market with a very good upside potential, has got a few orders recently,it is a high risk stock though in my opinion.

I don't normally buy shares that seem expensive & are at all time highs but maybe this is a better strategy, ie.buy when they are on a run.I'd be really appreciative if one of our expert chartists could give their view on this company, not my strong point.


----------



## baglimit (16 November 2004)

oh sorry porper, they are going broke tomorrow.
sorry only joking.
well done on accepting the challenge. keep up to date with the ann's as they come thru - todays events suggest another is close - they tend to move just prior to ann's coming thru. i'm only here to share the love - i dont need it all.


----------



## Porper (16 November 2004)

*i'm only here to share the love - i dont need it all.*

Yeh,

Not sure what to make of your last comment, anyway I will definately be watching tomorrow, as you say they have moved today and knowing how insider trading seems to be an announcement is fairly likely soon  I would say.

I used to do a bit of welding in a long ago distant life , so I can really see the benefits of their technology, gamble is can they sell it to the boys that count :dunno:


----------



## baglimit (16 November 2004)

porper - it means im not gonna keep all this to myself - got my handful, and encourage others to do the same. 
as the ann's said, they were visiting maersk in denmark after the adipec conference, and i dont think there are too many bigger shippers than maersk. the last ann also mentioned establishing a european 'partner', so i'll assume thats maersk too.
this is just one big fun ride and i hope you enjoy it as much as i have. (nmso 6.5c)..cheerio


----------



## Redwing (17 November 2004)

*Re: tsk tsk - very disappointing- Now all's well*

Hi Baglimit..

Glad to see you weren't put off by the initial 'dressing down' from the forum members..

It's a great forum with dedicated members..welcome, i've followed this post with interest as a relative newcomer also..

REDWING


----------



## baglimit (17 November 2004)

BUT DID YOU BUY ANY ??????


----------



## Porper (17 November 2004)

Another exceptional day today although there was a big sell off last minute in the options which obviously are the ones that I have 

There must be an announcement coming, can be the only explanation.


----------



## baglimit (17 November 2004)

porper - u have 2 remember that it was a small sale that finished the day, and the difference in price between nms & nmso is at 18c, easily the biggest since floating (generally in the 7-12c range, about right for an option with 6 years to run). i'm having so much fun with this now - nms at 40c was my celebrate target, are still yet to decide what the get out price is, as the sky is truly the limit here - potential is enormous, and with so few shares on issue, hunger for them could produce anything - when, and i stress when, the big ann comes. 
i personally think this current drive could be due to the exposure from the defence job - surely plenty of eyes on them at the moment.
any other takers out there?


----------



## Fleeta (18 November 2004)

Baglimit - you are the man!

I got in at 26c after you directed us to this stock - and its now 45c!

This is what the forum is all about - raising awareness and pointing out a stock that you think is undervalued and why. On further research, I agreed with you - and now the benefits are coming.


----------



## baglimit (18 November 2004)

all commissions greatly received - fat chance i know.
good to see those wise enough to simply LOOK, rather than just write it off as a ramp. (U KNOW WHO U R) ive treated the market like my horse punting - listen to what is said, throw away all the comment and just look at the facts - nothing harmful in doing a little reading - as said previously, there are some fascinating articles on the problems with current underwater welding methods on the web - just search.
BAGLIMIT U R DA MAN - DONT YA JUST LUV IT.....GO NMS & NMSO


----------



## Porper (19 November 2004)

baglimit said:
			
		

> all commissions greatly received - fat chance i know.
> good to see those wise enough to simply LOOK, rather than just write it off as a ramp. (U KNOW WHO U R) ive treated the market like my horse punting - listen to what is said, throw away all the comment and just look at the facts - nothing harmful in doing a little reading - as said previously, there are some fascinating articles on the problems with current underwater welding methods on the web - just search.
> BAGLIMIT U R DA MAN - DONT YA JUST LUV IT.....GO NMS & NMSO




Baglimit, People including myself thought your first post was a ramp and lets face it that is how it came over.

I know NMS have done well, and I did buy some after researching the stock because I have an interest in the welding side of things.However as we saw yesterday this stock can be very volatile with huge swings so let's not count our chickens yet.As we all know things change very quickly and we can get carried away when a stock has a good run thinking it will never end.

But without your "ramp" post :newbie: I wouldn't have ever bought the company as I had never heard of them so for that I thank you.You are correct, no commisions, sorry, but have this drink on me :drink:


----------



## tech/a (19 November 2004)

Great Call on this bags


----------



## baglimit (19 November 2004)

well thanks for the drink porper - pitty it was just cordial.
yeah i know the volatility that may exist around this one - my only conclusion is that people like yourself who have never heard of them are jumping on board and possibly a few traders hoping for a quick buck - their turnover has been, until recently, extremely low, but with just 16M shares on offer, that aint surprising. so i expect the turbulence to continue, while people get set with whatever they can get there hands on. i'm only encouraged by the fact that the big numbers are on the higher prices, and its only small holders getting out at the end of the day. expect a repeat till the ann finally comes. just enjoy the ride - but from this point it would be hard to expect to lose - but i know, 'stuff' happens.


----------



## baglimit (19 November 2004)

tech/a - thanks for the graph - now whats that in english?????
i understand what you are getting at, its just the terminology.
welcome aboard !!!


----------



## Porper (20 November 2004)

It's the AGM on Monday guys and according to somebody on another forum there is an unexpected but pleasant surprise.Could be a RAMP of course or some nutcase, who knows.

If they can get some big contracts she will certainly fly, 42 cents could be a very good buying opportunity, then again I bought MUL so don't take any notice of me :behead:


----------



## Redwing (20 November 2004)

*Baglimit..haven't bought-sorry*

case of analysis paralysis or maybe just plain worried..anyway i'llsee what happens next week

REDWING


----------



## baglimit (22 November 2004)

well the agm appears do have been a big flopperoonie - or they havent released all the detail yet. BUT HAVE A LOOK AT THEIR NEW WEBSITE IF INTERESTED - WACKO - http://www.neptuneunderwaterwelding.com.au/


----------



## baglimit (3 December 2004)

have nothing more to add that aint in the other neptune forum - just updating it to give it life again.


----------



## Porper (4 December 2004)

Baglimit, probably best to let this thread die and use the other one, we don't need 2 and it will get confusing going from one to the other.


----------



## son of baglimit (20 March 2005)

i am only breathing life into this thread so those 'not in the know' realise the origins of the interest in nms on this forum. after reading, refer back to the neptune marine thread for more up to date info - and of course the 3 tipping comps run this year - go you lil beauty.
i wonder if tech/a & stefan hold yet ??


----------

